# What do you think is the most impressive?



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

Lets use a 200lbs 5'10 male who is  22 for this example


----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2006)

Natural or roided out???


----------



## swordfish (Jan 31, 2006)

depends how many years hes been training, whether or not he is natural, if his bench press is done with his feet on the bench, if the squat is ass to calves high bar and medium stance, ALL THE WAY DOWN,  if the deadlift is done double overhand and is smooth, and if the hang clean brings to him to A FULL front squat. lol

a lot of technicalities, I know, but WITHOUT A SHADOW OF A DOUBT, a 500 lb raw, no belt,  ass to grass high bar squat with a pause at the bottom is absolutely out of this world, VERY VERY FEW 200 lb natural lifters are capable of this. I dont meaning breaking parallel I dont mean going close to all the way down, I mean going down until your ass is about 4-6 inches from hitting the floor, pausing and squatting up smooth with a straight back.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2006)

nothing more impressive then a triple BW deadlift.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

foremen- either one

Sword-lets say powerlifting competiton rules on squat gotta break paraell


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 31, 2006)

i'd rather squat 500 than deadlift 600


----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2006)

Depends on body weight.....I knew a guy who could bench 500lbs naturally but he was 350 and a fat pig...so impressive but also not impressive. The most impresive natural bench I have seen is by my buddy in Chicago....he did 450 at 275...never used a steroid in his life....he still hits about 385 and only trains casually now.

Most impressive dead lift I have seen was by a friend of mine 18 years ago,,,he was 17 and 143lbs...he did a 495 dead lift in compatition...also never used a steroid in hiis life....now he is a fat pig....about 5'4 and 220 or so....really sad to see that happen to people.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Depends on body weight.*....I knew a guy who could bench 500lbs naturally but he was 350 and a fat pig...so impressive but also not impressive. The most impresive natural bench I have seen is by my buddy in Chicago....he did 450 at 275...never used a steroid in his life....he still hits about 385 and only trains casually now.
> 
> 
> Check first post


----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> ForemanRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

ok since you brought it up give us numbers for that same person after 3 smart cylces.......


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 31, 2006)

I like deadlifts. I mean I was at 545. I want to someday say I can deadlift 800 pounds. Prolly wont happen but hey. I can dream.


----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> ok since you brought it up give us numbers for that same person after 3 smart cylces.......


200.......now 240

bench 450-500
squat  675-750
Dead lift  650-700+


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 31, 2006)

Good numbers bruther. Maybe IM me your routine?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 31, 2006)

I meant PM


----------



## mr_oo3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Squat is most impressive.  Having 500lb on your back would be tough.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 1, 2006)

Raw with competition lifts, I'd have to say the deadlift. It receives the smallest amount of help from gear if it's used, and is the only lift that must be started from the bottom position, which makes it much harder. Holding 600 pounds is no small feat either.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd like to know what conceited jackasses voted "none are impressive"  

In all honesty, a 600 pound deadlift or 500 pound squat & 315 pound clean are almost unachievable (by that I mean 1/2 of a percent of us will reach them naturallY) and crazy impressive...there's probably a very small handful of people on this forum of thousands that can come close to touching these at a low body weight..


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2006)

I think the are all impressive in their own way.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 1, 2006)

I totally agree, I mean all impressive, but I am a deadlift person, favorite exercise. At 200 pounds these are awesome. 3x bw dead is like me doing 750. damn that would be awesome.


----------



## swordfish (Feb 1, 2006)

i dont know of a whole lot of people who can do 450 lb squat, raw and ass to the floor. very very rare for a person weighing 200.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 2, 2006)

I voted hang clean.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 2, 2006)

swordfish said:
			
		

> a lot of technicalities, I know, but WITHOUT A SHADOW OF A DOUBT, a 500 lb raw, no belt,  ass to grass high bar squat with a pause at the bottom is absolutely out of this world, VERY VERY FEW 200 lb natural lifters are capable of this. I dont meaning breaking parallel I dont mean going close to all the way down, I mean going down until your ass is about 4-6 inches from hitting the floor, pausing and squatting up smooth with a straight back.



Not really
One of my friends did 500 when he was 15, all natural, no suit.


----------



## swordfish (Feb 2, 2006)

all natural, ass touching calves, high bar, and back straight huh? 

how much did he weight, how tall was he, how many years training?

i dont think people understand when i say ass to the floor, i mean squat down until you are literally inches from you ass hitting the ground, and squat all the way up SMOOTH.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 2, 2006)

> Not really
> One of my friends did 500 when he was 15, all natural, no suit.


 Just because someone can do it, doesn't take away from it's impressiveness.


----------



## swordfish (Feb 2, 2006)

very true, mycat probably forgot to mention that his friend was 250 lbs and was 5 foot 5. lol


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 2, 2006)

I know someone who can supposedly squat 595 parallel and he's a senior in high school. Amazing? Yes. Any less impressive just because he can do it? No, not because of one person. I don't remember that because it was unimpressive after all...

This is just a parallel squat, but it's still a hell of a lot of weight. He's something like 260 though.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 2, 2006)

I choose 500lb squat.  Just because I suck at squatting and think its the best motion.


----------



## FenderBender (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't kill me......

But I don't think single mass lifts are not that  impressive.  I'm a big guy and can do most of those on a bad day, I'm a little older so I back off the maxes 

bench 405 for 4-5 reps no prob
squat (breaking parrallel , I just cant go deeper) 495 6-8 reps
I'm sure I can dead over 700

And I don't think that its that impressive. 

 Who I'm impressed by are these freaks that can balance with there arms one one swiss ball and feet on two others and do deep push ups, or the guys doing one arm pullups, or my favorite 1 arm 1 leg pushups (i DID 6 ON MY RIGHT AND 3 ON MY LEFT )  and was so proud.  Oh yeah a hands free rear kip up is very impressive, as are floor flairs.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 3, 2006)

If you define 'a big guy' as being 300 pounds, then it's not really a valid comparison. You'd have to be deadlifting 900 to compare. We're talking about 200 BW. If you do those at a 200 BW, you're doing better than probably 99.9% of people. Not that those aren't impressive anyways though.


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2006)

FenderBender said:
			
		

> Don't kill me......
> 
> But I don't think single mass lifts are not that impressive. I'm a big guy and can do most of those on a bad day, I'm a little older so I back off the maxes
> 
> ...


I agree, on steroids those lifts are average at best.


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

A 500lb. squat is good but it's less impressive than a 600lb deadlift IMO. Squats are what come easy for me so that may be why I see it that way...


----------



## swordfish (Feb 3, 2006)

good?  I don't know a single individual personally that could do that the way I described. the only person i know that could could close was a lifter in oregon who did 405x5 ass to grass and he weighed between 195-205 and was about 5'10". 

the only people in the world that could do a 500 lb squat weighing around 200 in the manner i mentioned are elite olympic lifters and MAYBE a handful in the world that don't compete whatsoever.


----------



## huesoloco (Feb 4, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Not really
> One of my friends did 500 when he was 15, all natural, no suit.


 
How is that not impressive? Most people can't even workout with 225lbs on squat.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2006)

3 X BW Dead


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Not really
> One of my friends did 500 when he was 15, all natural, no suit.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2006)

I've seen some big island squatters, there was one in my gym that I probably posted on last year. I think that guy only came into the gym once, probably to screw around, I believe it was a 6 bar squat. He wasn't that big either (he was fat), under 6 foot, well under 300 pounds, dont know. Didn't see that guy do any other lifts either, noisy as hell when squatting.

One of the PTs there was doing third squats with 4 plates. He wasn't a big guy, and he was white, I would have been impressed if he was doing real reps with it but no. I got an eyefull of a time waster.

I still think the hang clean is the tougher of the movements.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



It wasn't ass to the grass, it was parallel.

He was 5'6" or so and weighed 198 lbs.


Why is it so hard for you to believe?
I was there when he did it.

The prior workout to that he did 485 x 2.

In competition, wraps, suit, and all, I believe he got around 565 or so.

Yes he was 15 and all natural.


----------



## swordfish (Feb 7, 2006)

there is a big difference in parallel and ass to calves, astronomical in lifting imo. 5'6, lol. i bet that 500 lb squat was hamstrings to parallel and not quads parallel anyway.....


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 7, 2006)

Either way, he still stood up with the weight on his back at the age of 15. Pretty damn good if you ask me...


----------



## swordfish (Feb 7, 2006)

yes i agree, but like I said, there is such a big difference between a parallel squat and a full olympic squat.


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> It wasn't ass to the grass, it was parallel.
> 
> He was 5'6" or so and weighed 198 lbs.
> 
> ...


  I doubt you can count that high......bet it was 315


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 8, 2006)

315 lb hang clean an deadlift, squat isnt impressive ne bosy could reach 500 w/out roids


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 8, 2006)

swordfish said:
			
		

> yes i agree, but like I said, there is such a big difference between a parallel squat and a full olympic squat.



I think I'd poop my pants if I saw someone do an ATG overhead squat with 500 pounds to be quite honest. I know that's not what you're talking about, but it would be amazing.


----------

